# 400-acre lease in Oglethorpe County



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 7, 2020)

Private timberland tract near Sandy Cross. The property recently sold and will now be on an improved QDM program. Goal is to harvest 3.5-year-old and older bucks and limit hunting pressure to no more than four members total. Landscape is mix of hardwoods along creeks and drainages, planted pines (first thinned) on upland ground, planted pines approaching thinning age, recent clearcut that will be replanted, and several food plots. There is a primitive campsite with power hookup and room for campers. Cost is $5600 and includes hunting rights and insurance. Limited to 4 members max. Ideal for a small group wanting a place all to themselves.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 7, 2020)

That’s about right for 4 like minded folks. 1400 each.

Are u going to plant the plots or do they do that. Or should I say is there places for a plot ?


----------



## Milkman (Jan 7, 2020)

@Arrow3 are you reading here ?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 7, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Private timberland tract with near Sandy Cross community. The property recently sold and will now be on an improved QDM program. Goal is to harvest 3.5-year-old and older bucks and limit hunting pressure to no more than four members total. Landscape is mix of hardwoods along creeks and drainages, planted pines (first thinned) on upland ground, planted pines approaching thinning age, recent clearcut that will be replanted, and several food plots. There is a primitive campsite with power hookup and room for campers. Cost is $5600 and includes hunting rights and insurance. Limited to 4 members max. Ideal for a small group (1-4 people) wanting a place all to themselves.


PM sent


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 7, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> That’s about right for 4 like minded folks. 1400 each.
> 
> Are u going to plant the plots or do they do that. Or should I say is there places for a plot ?


Food plots are not included in that cost. I will let the group decide whether to plant their own or hire us to plant.


----------



## Phisher (Jan 7, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Private timberland tract near Sandy Cross. The property recently sold and will now be on an improved QDM program. Goal is to harvest 3.5-year-old and older bucks and limit hunting pressure to no more than four members total. Landscape is mix of hardwoods along creeks and drainages, planted pines (first thinned) on upland ground, planted pines approaching thinning age, recent clearcut that will be replanted, and several food plots. There is a primitive campsite with power hookup and room for campers. Cost is $5600 and includes hunting rights and insurance. Limited to 4 members max. Ideal for a small group (1-4 people) wanting a place all to themselves.



I am very interested. 57 years old, retired and I have a new kubota tractor to improve the property. I only harvest old or injured deer. Totally ethical hunter and steward of the land. Anyone interested in securing this property let me know. Brian 813-390-0112


----------



## rglawton (Jan 7, 2020)

interested in checking out this property


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 7, 2020)

PM sent.  Thanks.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 7, 2020)

Got your PM and replied. Thanks BD.


----------



## nix03 (Jan 8, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Private timberland tract near Sandy Cross. The property recently sold and will now be on an improved QDM program. Goal is to harvest 3.5-year-old and older bucks and limit hunting pressure to no more than four members total. Landscape is mix of hardwoods along creeks and drainages, planted pines (first thinned) on upland ground, planted pines approaching thinning age, recent clearcut that will be replanted, and several food plots. There is a primitive campsite with power hookup and room for campers. Cost is $5600 and includes hunting rights and insurance. Limited to 4 members max. Ideal for a small group (1-4 people) wanting a place all to themselves.



PM Sent


----------



## Greg K (Jan 8, 2020)

Very interested in your property.  Could you please contact me at 678-877-1853.  We currently have land in Oglethorpe and would like to acquire more.  There will only be 2-3 of us to hunt it.  We are mostly interested in managing it to grow larger bucks and have minimal hunting pressure.  Thank you and I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## jaybird1984 (Jan 8, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Private timberland tract near Sandy Cross. The property recently sold and will now be on an improved QDM program. Goal is to harvest 3.5-year-old and older bucks and limit hunting pressure to no more than four members total. Landscape is mix of hardwoods along creeks and drainages, planted pines (first thinned) on upland ground, planted pines approaching thinning age, recent clearcut that will be replanted, and several food plots. There is a primitive campsite with power hookup and room for campers. Cost is $5600 and includes hunting rights and insurance. Limited to 4 members max. Ideal for a small group (1-4 people) wanting a place all to themselves.


Is this tract still available, if yes would you give me a call. Thanks 8284217248


----------



## Todd E (Jan 8, 2020)

www.wildlifecooperative.com

I dont know if the property list is updated, since I didnt see OC listed. There is a detailed rules list and "about" info.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 8, 2020)

The website shows a sampling of our properties. The 400-ac is a new property that we will be managing starting this year.


----------



## ccousens04 (Jan 9, 2020)

PM sent! Very interested!


----------



## whitetailwoman (Jan 10, 2020)

If the land is still available please give me a call at 678-918-0424.  I am highly interested.


----------



## HogNose (Jan 14, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Private timberland tract near Sandy Cross. The property recently sold and will now be on an improved QDM program. Goal is to harvest 3.5-year-old and older bucks and limit hunting pressure to no more than four members total. Landscape is mix of hardwoods along creeks and drainages, planted pines (first thinned) on upland ground, planted pines approaching thinning age, recent clearcut that will be replanted, and several food plots. There is a primitive campsite with power hookup and room for campers. Cost is $5600 and includes hunting rights and insurance. Limited to 4 members max. Ideal for a small group wanting a place all to themselves.


 Is this land still available very interesting if it is can you call me at 678-776-3217. We are 100% trophy hunters just looking for something closer to home. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## codyclyatt (Jan 14, 2020)

If it has not leased yet please let me know. I am interested. I would be 2 non local trophy minded members that would run a protein and food plot program. 863-514-6614


----------



## FiremanPete (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello,

A couple of friends and I might be interested in leasing this property. We can be in the area on Friday. Please call me when you get a chance.

Thank you,
Pete 
305-588-7677


----------



## Zalec96 (Jan 14, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Private timberland tract near Sandy Cross. The property recently sold and will now be on an improved QDM program. Goal is to harvest 3.5-year-old and older bucks and limit hunting pressure to no more than four members total. Landscape is mix of hardwoods along creeks and drainages, planted pines (first thinned) on upland ground, planted pines approaching thinning age, recent clearcut that will be replanted, and several food plots. There is a primitive campsite with power hookup and room for campers. Cost is $5600 and includes hunting rights and insurance. Limited to 4 members max. Ideal for a small group wanting a place all to themselves.


Still available ? Phone number to contact ?


----------



## Jeff1973 (Jan 17, 2020)

still available, highly interested - 770-366-5829


----------



## Joshhunts1981 (Jan 18, 2020)

How much is the  lease


----------



## Rick Tatum (Jan 18, 2020)

I am interested in joining in on leasing land. Only need hunting spots for myself and my son.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2020)

Joshhunts1981 said:


> How much is the  lease


read post #1


----------



## Markinloganville (Jan 18, 2020)

How much for the lease?.Looking for a place for me and my children(13,8) to hunt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 18, 2020)

Markinloganville said:


> How much for the lease?.Looking for a place for me and my children(13,8) to hunt.





GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Cost is $5600 and includes hunting rights and insurance. Limited to 4 members max. Ideal for a small group wanting a place all to themselves.



The price is in the last paragraph of the add. 1st post !


----------



## Todd E (Jan 18, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> The price is in the last paragraph of the add. 1st post !


Plus 800 each per hunter to join co op.
So that's 2200 up front per hunter to get on board.


----------



## georgia09 (Jan 19, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 20, 2020)

Update. The property is leased. There were over 60 serious inquiries.  Pretty sure I replied to everyone who contacted me about it. Thanks and have a blessed day.


----------

